# Big Boy Cane



## Deltaboy84 (Jul 10, 2018)

20180818_221549

IMG_20180819_182355_410


----------



## Deltaboy84 (Jul 10, 2018)

Sledge hammer hickory handle, and a Hardwood Canning pusher!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I thought that handle's shape looked familiar. That is a stout cane for sure.


----------



## Deltaboy84 (Jul 10, 2018)

It as solid as leaning on a counter top!


----------

